# Beetles?



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Are these beetles or just imperfections? They look more like craters than holes.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think thats from beetles, maybe imperfections.

As far as I know, beetles make holes.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah doesn't look like beetles. They make small, almost perfectly round holes. Also, usually you'd find tobacco dust under the cigar.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Yeah doesn't look like beetles. They make small, almost perfectly round holes. Also, usually you'd find tobacco dust under the cigar.


+1 on this if you face the hole down and tap the stick you will usually see dust from the stick and those look like imperfections more than a hole. this is just me opinion though.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

+2... It's not from beetles. I agree that it looks like an imperfection in the leaf.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

How many different cigars are these holes in ? If more than one stick, are they all the same brand ? If the same brand and type, bought at the same time, I don't think it's a problem. If different brands and types bought at different times and places I'd show alot more concern..


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

It's hard to call. I there dust? (beetles will leave tell tale tobacco dust in their wake)

They usually bore right through wrapper and all...they're inside, afterall. I say no.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sure don't look like beetle holes to me... However... It is a curious little situation, since it looks like in the pics the marks are on different cigars.

Is it possible you ever dopped any liquids on them? Propylene Glycol maybe?:dunno:

Just throwing some stuff out there...


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah I don't think they are beetles and there isn't any significant dust coming out. By the way this is only one cigar and It's a Perdomo Reserve Oscuro. It's the only cigar with the problem and it only looks like more than one cigar because my camera is weird with lighting.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Suzza said:


> Yeah I don't think they are beetles and there isn't any significant dust coming out. By the way this is only one cigar and It's a Perdomo Reserve Oscuro. It's the only cigar with the problem and it only looks like more than one cigar because my camera is weird with lighting.


Ahhh, I see...

Then wrapper imperfections it is IMO!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with everyone else on this thread that it is wrapper imperfections. Beatles will leave actual holes in the cigars those look like they are just on the wrapper.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep...imperfections gets my vote too.

But if ya smoke it now, you won't have to worry about it any more!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Had an order arrive last week, at least one of the sticks has a beetle(s) in it. I can post a picture of what a beetle hole and tobacco dust looks like if you want.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

96Brigadier said:


> Had an order arrive last week, at least one of the sticks has a beetle(s) in it. I can post a picture of what a beetle hole and tobacco dust looks like if you want.


That's bad news pardner...hate to hear it. Did ya call the retailer?


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> That's bad news pardner...hate to hear it. Did ya call the retailer?


Ya, I'm sure it will be made right. The infected stick(s) were in a set of 5 singles, not in a full box (although my order also contained two full boxes all packaged with the infected singles). It was pretty obvious from the get go there was a problem, the bag with the five singles was full of tobacco dust. I've never been one to freeze before but after these arrived I put my entire collection in the freezer.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

96Brigadier said:


> Had an order arrive last week, at least one of the sticks has a beetle(s) in it. I can post a picture of what a beetle hole and tobacco dust looks like if you want.


Ouch. That sucks. The place I used to order from freezes all their sticks when they come in, so I always knew they'd be safe. That's something you might want to ask about when you choose a new vendor.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Something to note, which you'll see when I post pictures tonight... the beetle hole is right in the foot of the cigar, not a single hole through the wrapper. *Never assume that beetle holes will only be through the wrapper.* If there wasn't all the tobacco dust in the bag I would have likely missed the fact that the sticks are infected, looking at the foot shows a perfectly round beetle hole.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BEETLES!!! Just seeing the word in a post makes my sphincter tighten where you could sharpen a #2 pencil. Every order I receive goes into my "holding area" for a month before it ever sees general population as I run a very rigid cigar prison. Joseph M. "Joe" Arpaio has nothing on me as far as how I run my humidors.

From the photos it doesn't appear as if those are beetle holes but upon closer inspection which I would do for free if you'd like to send me one to really do an autopsy on it. Anything for a brother. lol


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Pictures of tobacco dust and what a beetle hole looks like, in this case in the foot. There was at least three times that much tobacco dust, that was what I tapped out of it, the rest came out in the bag during shipping. You can see a few bits of actual tobacco too, so as you can see it is obvious to tell the difference between tobacco/beetle dust and actual bits of leaf.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Yep...imperfections gets my vote too.
> 
> But if ya smoke it now, you won't have to worry about it any more!


Problem Solvers in action!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Yeah doesn't look like beetles. They make small, almost perfectly round holes. Also, usually you'd find tobacco dust under the cigar.


Jeff is right.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

96Brigadier said:


> Pictures of tobacco dust and what a beetle hole looks like, in this case in the foot. There was at least three times that much tobacco dust, that was what I tapped out of it, the rest came out in the bag during shipping. You can see a few bits of actual tobacco too, so as you can see it is obvious to tell the difference between tobacco/beetle dust and actual bits of leaf.


Thats a great photo for anyone who wants a point of reference in the future.

To the OP- maybe you had lazy beetles, and they just gave up before getting inside your smokes lol


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

i always wondered. can the beetles get into cigar boxes or out of?..most of my cigars are still in there boxes closed..so if i had an outbreak would everything be lost? or just the singles


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sami, yes they can get in and out of boxes


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Sami, yes they can get in and out of boxes


Also books, plastic bags, peanut butter jars...they're _called _tobacco beetles, but the little buggers will eat practically anything.

So it's a good idea not to let them loose in your house.


----------



## tmf2 (Apr 16, 2010)

Curious if a UV light wand that kills mites would work on these beetles too?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

tmf2 said:


> Curious if a UV light wand that kills mites would work on these beetles too?


I doubt it. Freeze them or nuke them. Mold is a problem, but beetles are a catastrophe. The picture of the hole in the foot of that cigar is going to give me nightmares...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Just looks like this: 
leaf spot - Google Search










Not beetle holes; beetle holes definitely go through the cigar... Ask me how I know! Haha! OTOH, I've had many cigars that have had spotted wrappers. Sometimes they're water stains, sometimes looks like any other leaf that I might find on the ground outside. I'd say don't sweat it, but if you wanna be extra cautious, just freeze your stash. I now keep my cigars in a much cooler climate (in the basement, about 60 degrees) so eggs won't reach hatching temps... I hope!


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

If it's just leaf spots, you're good to go - leaf spots don't have any effect on a cigar


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

If you had beetles (from one who has had), you would see holes going into the cigar. What you have is a minor imperfection in the wrapper.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont believe thats from beetles.


----------

